# Kalte Fusion JETZT!



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

So, ich mach einfach mal... Schaut euch das an!

Entspricht das alles der Wahrheit haben wir es endlich geschafft!

News
http://energycatalyz...ention-to-rossi

gute Erklärung des Themas.
http://www.zachseinb...wer-mitschnitt/

Dem Herrn haben wir das ganze zu verdanken!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFiJb2UhzqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-8QdVwY98E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (5. November 2011)

Hi TheGUI alter Pony-Liebhaber )


Erstmal danke für die Info!  _(interessiere mich sehr für Kern-Energie und vor allem dazugehörge Reaktoren, auch wenn ich sicher kein Experte bin, aber ein wenig Ahnung hab ich doch angesammelt...)_

Zum Thema: Sieht zwar alles noch seeeeeehr experimentell aus, aber wenn die in Italien wirklich einen sicheren Weg zur kalten Fusion gefunden haben, ist das grandios!!! Aber 1. wird das sicher auf´s pingeligste gegengeprüft, bis das überhaupt als die erste ERFOLGREICHE kalte Fusion gewertet werden kann und 2. war meiner Meinung nach in der Theorie die kalte Fusion eher aus Kostengründen ein Mythos, nicht aus Gründen der Realisierbarkeit, was den Erfolg keinerlei schmälern soll, ABER eine Sache macht mir bei der Erklärung Sorgen. Und zwar die Sache mit der Strahlung. Es ist zwar rundgerechnet möglich, dieses Szenario auch in groß zu erbauen und diese Temparaturen zu erreichen, aber zu Anfang wird genau wie bei der Atom-Energie der Kostenpunkt wesentlich höher sein, als die Effektivität, was heisst, das ein Fusions-Kraftwerk, wenn man es so nennen kann theoretisch 30 Jahre laufen müsste, um die Millionen/Milliarden der Erbauung wieder einzuspielen _(ist nur eine Theorie, aber genau das Problem hatte auch die Atomkraft zu Anfang, da die Kosten einfach immens waren, was sich aber nach einer Zeit gelegt hatte <Angebot&Nachfrage eben>)_

Worauf ich aber damit hinaus wollte, ist, das DIE STRAHLUNG bei diesem Experiment ein Problem darstellt. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, redet er dort von 14 Millisievert, was in etwa 7 Röntgen-Untersuchungen entspricht _(wenn man von einem Komplettscan ausgeht, anders kann man es gerade nicht rechnen, verdeutlicht aber die Strahlungs-Situation!)_. Denn nun nehmen wir an, das das Gebäude errichtet wäre und es tatsächlich diese Werte erreichen kann, welche eine kalte Fusion ja beschreibt und zwar eine Reaktion auf die Spaltung der Atome die KEINE hohen Temperaturen erzeugt, sondern im "unbrennbaren Bereich" bleibt  _(unter 50° C, so nenn ich es jetzt einfach mal, damit es leichter verständlich ist)_. dann muss man dennoch davon ausgehen, das die Produktionsfläche riesig ist, wenn man überlegt, welche der Herr Professor für seine 4 kleinen Reaktoren hat bzw. wieviele Anlagen dort KOORDINIERT miteinander funktionieren müssen und das 365 Tage im Jahr, da man die Spaltung der Atome genau so wenig stoppen kann, wie bei der "normalen Atomenergie", verlangsamen JA, abstellen NEIN.

Zudem würde _(worauf ich die ganze Zeit hinaus wollte verdammt!^^)_ die Strahlung immens in die Höhe schnellen, umso größer das Kraftwerk wird und man bedenke, das bei über 260 Millisievert Dauerbelastung bereits der Hirntod eintreten kann bzw. es dann eh zu spät sein kann. Aber laut diverser Seiten ist 250 Millisievert, DER WERT den man im gesamten, kurze Zeit ausgesetzt NUR EINMAL IM LEBEN abbekommen darf, da man ansonsten keine Chance mehr auf Heilung hat, was bedeutet, wenn dein Körper grün strahlt, dürfte es zu spät sein (mit viel Glück stehst du nur ungünstig vor ner Lava-Lampe^^).

Aber Spaß beiseite, ich habe mehrere Tabellen gefunden, in der aufgelistet sind, was wie viel Strahlung abgibt und wenn man das jetzt in Relation mit der nötigen Größe des Kraftwerks setzt, um eine Stadt DAUERHAFT mit Strom zu versorgen, wäre allerhöchstens eine Fernwartug des Kraftwerks möglich, da Menschen dort nicht agieren könnten und dürften. Sicher wird es dafür eine Lösung geben, aber das wird noch Jahre/Jahrzehnte dauern, bis das spruchreif ist.

Der Anfang ist aber _(wenn es denn wirklich wahr ist und der Typ nicht nur mit ner Wasserkühlung rumgespielt hat und die Werte gefaked hat *fg*) _ein wirklich großer Schritt für unsere Energieversorgung, zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung...

Denn die Atomenergie hat zwar die Menschheit sehr viel weiter nach vorne gebracht, als es vorher möglich war, aber wir verpesten mit den noch ca. 100.000 Jahren aktiven Brennstäben immer noch die Umwelt und logischerweise gibt es auf der Welt kein ENDlager, sondern nur ZWISCHENlager, denn die Erde ist durch klimatische und andere äussere Einflüsse einfach zu unberechenbar, als das es irgendeinen Ort geben würde, der sich 100.000 Jahre nicht verändert und DAUERHAFT einen Ort zum endgültigen lagern der Brennstäbe auf der Erde gäbe, um diese sich in Sicherheit die nächsten 1000.000 Jahre "entladen" zu lassen, OHNE das diese Strahlung, die noch davon ausgeht jemals den Menschen erreicht, doch das ist schlicht und einfach nicht möglich, was heisst, wenn es funktioniert, dann "normale" Atomkraftwerke abschalten, mit Fusionskraftwerken ersetzen und die verbleibenden Brennstäbe auf den Mond schiessen = Win! \o/.

Natürlich ist mir klar das es an der Methode nix ändert, aber dadurch das die sogenannten Brennstäbe nicht den Temperaturen wie sonst von oben 800° und unten ca. 3500° Grad ausgesetzt sind, würden diese auf Dauer gesehen wesentlich weniger Strahlung erzeugen, als gewöhnliche Brennstäbe, die momentan im Einsatz sind.

*(Ob der dort angepriesene Reaktortyp wirklich KONTROLLIERTE Atomspaltung garantiert, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn das wurde mit EInführung der Atomenergie auch versprochen, das Ergebnis ist bekannt :/ Zudem wird es auch dort dann Abfallstoffe geben, da bin ich mir sicher, schliesslich setzt eine Atomreaktion auch eine Halbwertzeit vorraus, welche sicher nicht mal eben damit ausgehebelt wurde...Aber ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren, falls es jemand besser weiß.)*



FAZIT: Es hätte Vorteile, aber genauso Nachteile. Der Kosten-Aufwand, die vorzeitigen sehr hohen Strahlungswerte; aber auch die guten Seiten, wie auf Dauer Reduzierung der Strahlungswerte _(wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ab wann sich das ammortisieren würde, aber lange würde es nicht dauern, doch die anfängliche Strahlung wird wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht abzufangen sein, da es die gleiche ist, wie momentan gebräuchlich und auch die gleiche Menge nur intensiver zu anfang und nach vllt 2 Wochen um 60% zu jetzt reduziert)_, aber eventuell denke ich auch zu kompliziert, ich weiss es nicht.^^ Ich nehm die Meldung als "vorerst positiv" hin und warte ab, wie es sich entwickelt. Vielleicht wird der 14. Juni 2011 uns allen irgendwann als "die ersten erfolgreichen Versuche mit der kalten Fusion" in Erinnerung bleiben, aber ich bin da noch skeptisch... Wenn sich das nämlich entwickelt wie der Transrapid, dann wird das kein gutes Ende nehmen, aber das wollen wir nicht hoffen! 

*EDIT: Ich habe grad nachgeprüft und er sagt dort MIKRO-Sievert, was die ganze Sache extrem in Richtung "Daumen hoch" schiebt. Wenn das wirklich so ist, wäre das BOMBASTISCH!!! (Ich wollte jetzt nicht den ganzen Text korrigieren deshalb nur ein Edit, vllt erklärt es manchen Leuten trotzdem was es mit dem Wert MilliSievert auf sich hat und Sie haben zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt)^^ *

*DAS HEISST: Vergesst das mit der Strahlenbelastung, denn in Relation gesetzt wäre der Wert großartig, aber wir werden sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Ändert aber nichts an meinen sonstigen Thesen, denkt Euch einfach das mit der Strahlung weg...^^ Es sei allerdings bemerkt, das die 14 Mikro-Sievert pro Stunde gewertet sind, ist also doch nicht ganz so wenig, wenn man das auf 1 Jahr umrechnet.**
*
LG

Drago (:


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2011)

> Beispielsweise behauptete Anfang 2011 der Biodiesel-Unternehmer Andrea Rossi zusammen mit dem Physiker Sergio Focardi, dass er Nickel und Wasserstoff zu Kupfer verschmelzen und damit eine sich über längere Zeit selbst aufrechterhaltende thermische Leistung von 10 kW bei nur einigen hundert Watt anfangs eingespeister Wärmeleistung erzeugen könne. [14] *Unabhängige Bestätigungen des Experiments liegen nicht vor. Die bei solchen Fusionsreaktionen eigentlich zu erwartende Gammastrahlung wurde nicht beobachtet. Rossis bereits länger laufende Forschungen haben bis 2011 keinerlei Fachrezeption erfahren.*



kalte fusion wird leider schon seit 70 jahren gefakt...


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> kalte fusion wird leider schon seit 70 jahren gefakt...



das stimmt, aber es ist unwarschienlich das es diesmal ein fake ist.

der Gute hat bereits einen reaktor verkauft und will kommendes jahr mit der Massenproduktion für privathaushallte beginne (anfangs nur zum heizen)

hör dir die über 1 Stündige Diskussion an, es wird auch da einige male erwähnt "Könnte nen hoax sein" aber gleichzeitig auch Argumente gebracht wieso das ganze endlich mal wahr ist!

das er kein physiker ist weis ich, das muss er auch nicht sein. Das Phänomen ist schon lange bekannt er als Ingenieur hat es eben geschafft das ganze sinvoll in nem reaktor umzusetzen!

Unabhängige Bestätigungen gab es, der US Kunde der den ersten gekauft hat hat das ganze prüfen lassen und der skeptiker club hat sich das ganze auch angeschaut und zumindest festgestellt das es ohne baterien oder der einfachen verbrennung von Wasserstoff läuft!

Spielt aber alles keine Rolle, kommendes Jahr wird es sich rausstellen ob es nen Fake ist... ich bin da zumindest diesmal sehr Optimistisch!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Scheint kein Fake zu sein da Rossi 100% eigenes Geld reingesteckt hat und selbst Spenden ablehnt.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

http://www.faz.net/a...n-11107180.html

hört sich doch noch sehr ominös, mal sehen was eine richtige prüfunger gibt sobald er das ding patentiert hat.

edit:





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Scheint kein Fake zu sein da Rossi 100% eigenes Geld reingesteckt hat und selbst Spenden ablehnt.



das hat nichts zu heißen, es gibt auch einen preis von 1mio dollar wenn jemand einen funktionsfähiges perpetuum mobile baut. bei dem herren der das preisgeld ausgesetzt hat kommen auch ständig leute vorbei die davon überzeugt sind sie haben eines erfunden udn ahben da geld noch udn nöcher rein gesteckt. am ende waren es aber alle keinegenauso könnte es hier sein. abwarten und tee trinken. ich für meinen teil kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein ingeneur und ein beratender physiker sowas alleine gestemmt haben ohne fördergelder etc


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das hat nichts zu heißen, es gibt auch einen preis von 1mio dollar wenn jemand einen funktionsfähiges perpetuum mobile baut. bei dem herren der das preisgeld ausgesetzt hat kommen auch ständig leute vorbei die davon überzeugt sind sie haben eines erfunden udn ahben da geld noch udn nöcher rein gesteckt. am ende waren es aber alle keine[/size]genauso könnte es hier sein. abwarten und tee trinken. ich für meinen teil kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein ingeneur und ein beratender physiker sowas alleine gestemmt haben ohne fördergelder etc



Naja wenn er Geld verdienen will hätt er die angebotenen Fördergelder doch einstecken können oder nicht?


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> http://www.faz.net/a...n-11107180.html
> 
> ich für meinen teil kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein ingeneur und ein beratender physiker sowas alleine gestemmt haben ohne fördergelder etc



Erstens Arbeitet er schon länger nicht mehr mit den Griechen zusammen!
Zweitens wieso sollen sie das nicht geschafft haben?
Er hat sein HAUS verpfändet um diese Sache zu finanzieren (Das macht kein Faker) und schau dir die Geräte an... das Zeug ist aus dem Baumarkt und nicht von der NASA

Hört euch die 1 Stündige Diskussion an die ich verlinkt habe!Da wird alles super erklärt und auch darüber diskutiert ob das ganze Fake/Echt ist!


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

ich habe nicht gesagt das er ein faker ist, sondern ein mann mit einer überzeugung.


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

Klar, Kalte Fusion ist Realität. Kam doch groß in allen Nachrichten.

Nein halt .. wurde gar nicht in den Nachrichten sondern in einem Buffed Thread angekündigt das mit der Kalten Funktion ... sollte mich das stutzig machen?


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> sollte mich das stutig machen?



hier lesen kinder 
^^


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar, Kalte Fusion ist Realität. Kam doch groß in allen Nachrichten.
> 
> Nein halt .. wurde gar nicht in den Nachrichten sondern in einem Buffed Thread angekündigt das mit der Kalten Funktion ... sollte mich das stutzig machen?



solltest mir lieber danken das du es immerhin durch nen Buffed Thread erfahren hasst, wenn du dich nur auf die TV Nachrichten verlässt ist das dein Pech...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar, Kalte Fusion ist Realität. Kam doch groß in allen Nachrichten.
> 
> Nein halt .. wurde gar nicht in den Nachrichten sondern in einem Buffed Thread angekündigt das mit der Kalten Funktion ... sollte mich das stutzig machen?


Hmm, es MUSS natürlich in den Nachichten stehen damit es seriös ist...bescheuerster Kommentar seit langem


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

Dann solltest Du daran denken, dass Du durch einen buffed Thread nun erfahren hast, dass es den Weihnachtsmann gar nicht gibt


----------



## Alterac123 (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du daran denken, dass Du durch einen buffed Thread nun erfahren hast, dass es den Weihnachtsmann gar nicht gibt



Ganz ehrlich deine Kommentare lese ich schon seit langem und du redest zu 85% nur Dünnschiss, als ob du drauf stehst dich mit wen anzulegen...


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/34/34400/1.html
dieser artikel ist vom märz udn seit dem kam da nichts neues, dein podcast hab ich auch reingelauscht und die beiden diskutieren das anhand der bilder und berichte die sie gesehen haben. keine grundlage um irgendetwas von dem herrn rossi zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen.
allein schon das die beiden entwickler nicht in journals veröffentlichen wollen spricht bände.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich deine Kommentare lese ich schon seit langem und du redest zu 85% nur Dünnschiss, als ob du drauf stehst dich mit wen anzulegen...



Tikume ist dafür bekannt, also gib Ruhe Alterac.
Nacher gibts hier noch Krieg


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalte_Fusion



> Beispielsweise behauptete Anfang 2011 der Biodiesel-Unternehmer Andrea Rossi zusammen mit dem Physiker Sergio Focardi, dass er Nickel und Wasserstoff zu Kupfer verschmelzen und damit eine sich über längere Zeit selbst aufrechterhaltende thermische Leistung von 10 kW bei nur einigen hundert Watt anfangs eingespeister Wärmeleistung erzeugen könne. [14] Unabhängige Bestätigungen des Experiments liegen nicht vor. Die bei solchen Fusionsreaktionen eigentlich zu erwartende Gammastrahlung wurde nicht beobachtet. Rossis bereits länger laufende Forschungen haben bis 2011 keinerlei Fachrezeption erfahren.


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Kalte_Fusion
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Unabhängige Bestätigungen des Experiments liegen nicht vor.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


alte News sind Alt!
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]nun inzwischen gibts die!




tear_jerker schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/...34/34400/1.html
> dieser artikel ist vom märz udn seit dem kam da nichts neues, dein podcast hab ich auch reingelauscht und die beiden diskutieren das anhand der bilder und berichte die sie gesehen haben. keine grundlage um irgendetwas von dem herrn rossi zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen.
> allein schon das die beiden entwickler nicht in journals veröffentlichen wollen spricht bände.


reingelauscht oder 72 Minuten zugehört?auserdem verstehe ich nicht was bände sprechen soll wenn sie sich nicht in journals veröffentlichen lassen wollen.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

ach es gibt wissenschaftliche untersuchungen die auch das kernstück untersuchen durften und damit die gültigkeit zu beweisen? giev link pls


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

Mal ehrlich: War der Bronythread nicht genug?


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach es gibt wissenschaftliche untersuchungen die auch das kernstück untersuchen durften und damit die gültigkeit zu beweisen? giev link pls


hör dir den link an.

es gibt unabhängige Personen die das ganze untersuchen durften... es ist ein neues Phänomen das erst jetzt in einer Studie untersucht wird.

Es funktioniert aber trotzdem.. unabhängig davon ob jemand reingeschaut hat und weis wie genau es funktioniert.

Was untersucht wurde ist das der Reaktor wärme erzeugt *ohne *das Energie von Aussen hinzufügt wird oder im Reaktor irgend eine chemische Reaktion statfindet!


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> reingelauscht oder 72 Minuten zugehört?auserdem verstehe ich nicht was bände sprechen soll wenn sie sich nicht in journals veröffentlichen lassen wollen.



wenn du wissenschaftlich arbeiten müsstest, wüsstest du was eine veröffentlichung in einem ernsten wissenschaftlichem journal für einen stellenwert hat. erst sobald man in einem solchen publiziert hat, fängt die wissenschaftlcihe auseiandersetzung richtig an, da wird von anderen wissenschaftlern die these überprüft, der versuchsaufbau reproduziert etc. dementsprechend weiß man auch was eine nichtveröffentlichung heißt.
ich lausche jetzt seit 50min der diskussion und zum großteil geht es da überhaupt nicht um rossis maschine, weil die eben darüber so gut wie nix sagen können. ständig sagt der ein nur was er denkt was da passieren könnte oder was egnerell die huntergrundfakten sind

edit: gui, das ding wurde nicht untersucht, es durften leute zuschauen wie rossi das teil vorführt.
         das ganze, wie bereits im heise artikel vom märz zu sehen, war schon länger so. seitdem konnte rossi nichts nachweisen


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ständig sagt der ein nur was er denkt was da passieren könnte oder was egnerell die huntergrundfakten sind


das macht doch nix, wie gesagt es macht die Thematik an sich verständlicher.

Es mag sein das ich sehr euphorisch darauf reagiere aber die Zeit wird zeigen ob ich mich bei euch für diesen Thread entschuldigen muss oder nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

wofür denn entschuldigen? ist doch interessant und die kalte fusion an sich ist/wäre ja was tolles für die menschheit, ich wollte nur das ganze etwas kritisch beleuchten. schließlich sind die umstände des ganzen schon etwas fragwürdig. aber hoffen wir das  tikume und ich falsch liegen


----------



## Dragonfire64 (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du daran denken, dass Du durch einen buffed Thread nun erfahren hast, dass es den Weihnachtsmann gar nicht gibt



w      t? 	NEEEEEEIN!!!!  




Ne aber ernsthaft es steht in diversen anderen Foren, das wenn es sicher ist, das es wirklich funktioniert wie gedacht, das das ein Sturz der Atomindustrie bedeutet und jetzt rate mal was 70% unserer Energieerzeugung ausmacht? RICHTIG! Die Atomkraft! In Japan und Umgebung gibt es nicht mal mehr konventionelle Kraftwerke wie es hier z.B. Kohlekraftwerke gab oder es diverse Wind und Gezeiten-Kraftwerke in Deutschland mehr und mehr genutzt werden.

Das hat zur Folge, das die Presse und diverse andere Forscher erst damit rausrücken können, wenn es 100% belegbar ist, das es funktioniert. Nur weil die Temperaturen stimmen, kann es dennoch sein, das keine Atome gespalten werden und keine Energie erzeugt wird und so wie ich gelesen habe, machen die beiden aus 700W Grundleistung 12400 Watt mit Ihren 4 kleinen Reaktoren, was im Gegensatz zum Aufwand eines konventionellen Kernkraftwerks eine Effektivität von +100% bei wesentlich geringerer Strahlung und zwar 0,14 Milli-Sievert_(mSv)_, was zwar in etwa auch die Strahlung eines Kernkraftwerks ist, ABER diese ist nur weit ÜBER dem Wasserbecken an diesem Wert, an der Wasseroberfläche müssten es ca. 10 mSv _(Schutzkleidung nötig)_ bzw. am Reaktor müssten ca. 300 mSv _(tödlich)_ sein, kann man aber so genau nicht messen, ist nur ne Schätzung.


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Ne aber ernsthaft es steht in diversen anderen Foren, das wenn es sicher ist, das es wirklich funktioniert wie gedacht, das das ein Sturz der Atomindustrie bedeutet und jetzt rate mal was 70% unserer Energieerzeugung ausmacht? RICHTIG! Die Atomkraft! In Japan und Umgebung gibt es nicht mal mehr konventionelle Kraftwerke wie es hier z.B. Kohlekraftwerke gab oder es diverse Wind und Gezeiten-Kraftwerke in Deutschland mehr und mehr genutzt werden.



meine größte Sorge ist ja auch das die Energieloby das ganze zu nichte macht...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2011)

Ich höre mir auch nicht 70 min diskussionen von nem blogger an. irgendjem mit dr. prof. der physik wäre glaubhaft

es ist ein thema, bei dem ich liebend gerne sagen würde, ja das ist es, aber ich bin mittlerweile skeptisch und will annerkannte beweise sehn


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2011)

Thema: Wie auch schon gesagt muss man wohl schauen wie sich das entwickelt.
Naja und der Blog ist jetzt nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig über den Wahrheitsgehalt.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (6. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> meine größte Sorge ist ja auch das die Energieloby das ganze zu nichte macht...






Da ist was dran ja, kann man nur hoffen, das das nicht so passiert, aber das Patentamt hat es ja bereits abgelehnt und zwar *HALTET EUCH FEST* weil sein Fusionsreaktor angeblich jeglichen physikalischen Gesetzen widerspricht   . Kann doch nicht sein, das eine _(wenn es denn stimmt, das Sie einen wahnwitzigen Durchbruch erreicht haben) _bahnbrechende Erfindung unter geht wegen solchen Stolpersteinen und dann darf einem doch nicht noch das Patentamt Steine in den Weg legen. Ich meine es sind schon viel idiotischere Sachen patentiert worden ohne Sinn und Verstand^^ Wobei ich gleichermassen sagen muss, das man bevor das alles geprüft und weltweit veröffentlicht ist und auch wirklich so funktioniert wie schon seit über 70 Jahren von diversen Wissenschaftlern erwünscht wurde. WENN dem so ist, sollen Sie doch auch dafür geehrt werden und dann gemeinsam versuchen, diese Funktionsweise Kraftwerk-tauglich zu machen und wenn das dann soweit ist so gut wie möglich alles abzusichern, um verlust von menschenleben vorzubeugen, damit Katastrophen wie in Japan nie wieder passieren und schliesslich würde die Atom-Industrie halt ebenso in die "Fusions-Kraft" investieren und nach einer Weile würde sich das wahrscheinlich wieder ammortisieren, doch der Anfang ist und war schon immer sehr schwer, deshalb werden wir abwarten müssen, wie es sich entwickelt und wann es offiziell als "die erste erfolgreiche kalte Fusion" deklariert wird...

LG

Drago (:


----------



## TheGui (6. November 2011)

gefahren birgt dieser Reaktor ja nicht wirklich, erstens ist er klein und zweitens lässt sich das ganze im gegensatz zu nem Atomreaktor einfach "abschallten" indem man die für die fusion benötigten Materialien entfernt bzw das ganze auf eine temperatur runterkühlt wo das ganze neme funktioniert!


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Da ist was dran ja, kann man nur hoffen, das das nicht so passiert, aber das Patentamt hat es ja bereits abgelehnt und zwar *HALTET EUCH FEST* weil sein Fusionsreaktor angeblich jeglichen physikalischen Gesetzen widerspricht   . Kann doch nicht sein, das eine _(wenn es denn stimmt, das Sie einen wahnwitzigen Durchbruch erreicht haben) _bahnbrechende Erfindung unter geht wegen solchen Stolpersteinen und dann darf einem doch nicht noch das Patentamt Steine in den Weg legen. Ich meine es sind schon viel idiotischere Sachen patentiert worden ohne Sinn und Verstand^^ Wobei ich gleichermassen sagen muss, das man bevor das alles geprüft und weltweit veröffentlicht ist und auch wirklich so funktioniert wie schon seit über 70 Jahren von diversen Wissenschaftlern erwünscht wurde. WENN dem so ist, sollen Sie doch auch dafür geehrt werden und dann gemeinsam versuchen, diese Funktionsweise Kraftwerk-tauglich zu machen und wenn das dann soweit ist so gut wie möglich alles abzusichern, um verlust von menschenleben vorzubeugen, damit Katastrophen wie in Japan nie wieder passieren und schliesslich würde die Atom-Industrie halt ebenso in die "Fusions-Kraft" investieren und nach einer Weile würde sich das wahrscheinlich wieder ammortisieren, doch der Anfang ist und war schon immer sehr schwer, deshalb werden wir abwarten müssen, wie es sich entwickelt und wann es offiziell als "die erste erfolgreiche kalte Fusion" deklariert wird...
> 
> LG
> 
> Drago (:



hast du mal eben nen link für diese begründung des patentamts? ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen das es eher deswegen nicht zugelassen wurde, weil eben imme rnoch die erklärung seitens rossi fehlt . ich kann schließlich auch nicht zum patentamt gehen, denen einen ofen(oder was auch immer) hinstellen und sagen "das ist ein fusionsreaktor, da passiert kernfusion drin aber wie es passiert sag ich nicht". klar das das patentamt dann sagt das es so nicht geht


----------



## Dragonfire64 (6. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hast du mal eben nen link für diese begründung des patentamts? ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen das es eher deswegen nicht zugelassen wurde, weil eben imme rnoch die erklärung seitens rossi fehlt . ich kann schließlich auch nicht zum patentamt gehen, denen einen ofen(oder was auch immer) hinstellen und sagen "das ist ein fusionsreaktor, da passiert kernfusion drin aber wie es passiert sag ich nicht". klar das das patentamt dann sagt das es so nicht geht



Ok, hab doch noch ne seriösere Quelle gefunden, da es angeblich bereits patentiert ist bekommt er es wohl nicht noch einmal patentiert, wobei das alte Patent von den ersten Versuchen nicht die heutigen Änderungen beinhaltet und das erste Patent wohl von einem Wissenschaftler namens Piantelli ist, der es aber angeblich nie patentiert bekommen hat... O.o Widersprüche am laufenden Band. ö.ö


Wie auch immer, hier der Link:

Focardi-Rossi-Energiekatalysator


LG

Drago (:


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

dir ist klar das deine "seriöse" quelle esowatch heißt und dementsprechend den herrn rossi in eine sparte mit nullpunktenergiespinnern steckt?

aber ok,lass ich es mal gelten und frage dich ob du den patentteil richtig gelesen hast. denn das deutsche patentamt lehnt aus genau den gründen die ich gesagt habe das patent ab. in seinem patentantrag an die usa spricht er nicht mal mehr von kalter fusion.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (6. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dir ist klar das deine "seriöse" quelle esowatch heißt und dementsprechend den herrn rossi in eine sparte mit nullpunktenergiespinnern steckt?
> 
> aber ok,lass ich es mal gelten und frage dich ob du den patentteil richtig gelesen hast. denn das deutsche patentamt lehnt aus genau den gründen die ich gesagt habe das patent ab. in seinem patentantrag an die usa spricht er nicht mal mehr von kalter fusion.



Muss zugeben hatte es nur überflogen, kann schon sein ja^^Aber auf diversen anderen Seiten steht es ähnlich also wirds kein Zufall sein ö.ö

Naja warten wir ab, was bei rum kommt, spätestens wenn´s in allen Nachrichten kommt, das wir jetzt eine unerschöpfliche und sichere energiequelle haben und alle glücklich hopsend durch die strassen tanzen, dann freuen wir uns drauf, aber bis dato bleibt nur abwarten (:




LG

Drago


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

langsam merken die Medien auch was da im Gange sind.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45153076/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.TriBA_SseTh


----------



## tear_jerker (8. November 2011)

msnbc wärmt auch nur altes wieder auf und deren überschrift ist auch noch falsch :/


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

das ist wurscht, Hauptsache es wird überhaupt mal außerhalb von esotherik und parawissenschaffts Seiten darüber berichtet.

Rossi will die Dinger im nächsten Jahr verkaufen... also muss er auch demnächst anfangen dafür zu sorgen das der E-Cat in die Medien kommt!


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-11/06/cold-fusion-heating-up


----------



## tear_jerker (11. November 2011)

leider wieder nichts neues und 2 kommentare fassen die berechtigten zweifel gut zusammen:




> [font=Arial,]The fact that no evidence was presented of 100% vaporization, and yet that was necessary for the calculation fits with the experiment being less than 100% legitimate. The fact that a large generator connected to the ecat ran throughout the test fits with an illegitimate experiment. How do you know Rossi was not in control? Because he said so? How do you know the NATO engineer represented a customer? Because Rossi said? The tours were brief, and reporters and scientists were not given any way to verify the measurements, let alone the steam quality. The NATO engineer is a long-time associate of Rossi, and he gave no evidence of 100% vaporization. How do we know he would have spoken up? How do we know Rossi used money from the sale of his house for the experiment? Because he said so? If we are simply to accept everything Rossi says, then there is really no point in demos at all. Let's just all send him money.  [/font][font=Arial,] [/font]
> 
> Joshua Cude
> [font=Tahoma, Geneva, Verdana, sans-serif]Nov 7th 2011[/font]





> [font=Arial,]A couple of questions for you Hank. First, why was a 500 kW diesel generator connected to the device and why did it run the entire time of the experiment? Exactly what did you see that convinced you it was not the source of all the power for the run? Second, why doesn't Rossi run more than a few hours if the device is nuclear? Third, why does he not use a detector to demonstrate the radiation he shields against with lots of lead sheets? How do you know the supposed NATO engineer doesn't work for Rossi? Did you bother to check with NATO? Finally, why does not Rossi allow a university or independent lab to test the smaller devices? And no, it would not reveal anything confidential unless the possibility that it's phony is the confidential thing Rossi is trying to hide.  [/font][font=Arial,] [/font]
> 
> maryyugo
> [font=Tahoma, Geneva, Verdana, sans-serif]Nov 7th 2011[/font]


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2011)

bah Spaßverderber ^^

naja, Das ding braucht derzeit Strom das die Pumpen betreibt die das Wasser durch die Reaktoren pumpt : /

so denk ich mir das zumindest.

Einfach nur heiß zu sein reicht ja noch nicht aus dass das ding irgendwas selbstständigt machen kann.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Fakt bleibt: Auch die kalte Fusion kommt nicht ohne (ein zwar wesentlich geringeres) Maß an Strahlung daher. Abgelehnt. Endlich die regenerativen Energien ohne Wenn und Aber ausbauen, und gut ist´s. Ich habe lieber einen großen Ventilator vor der Haustüre stehen, als jedwedes strahlende Kraftwerk, kalt oder heiß ist da nebensächlich. Und wie bereits mehrfach bestätigt würde die Energie, die durch Sonne, Wind ,etc. produziert wird und ähnlich weiter ausgebaut würde, mehr als nur den aktuellen Bedarf decken. Alles andere ist nichts als Panikmache der Energiekonzerne, die verzeifelt versuchen, ihre Konten zu retten. Wir sind auf keinerlei Fusion angewiesen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Du bist auch nicht auf Autos angewiesen...

Oder Flugzeuge... beides ist sogar gefährlicher... aber das kriegt ihr ja nicht mit, weils nur "tröpfchenweise" passiert und nicht "wusch und weg"...

Immer diese ahnungslosen Fortschrittsfeinde...




Bäh Feuer... brauchen wir nicht! Verbrennt nur alles und ist gefährlich! Sowas will ich nicht bei meiner Höhle haben! Wir haben Mammutfelle, wir müssen nur mehr Mammutfelle holen dann kommen wir auch so klar *Mammut austerb*!


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Fakt bleibt: Auch die kalte Fusion kommt nicht ohne (ein zwar wesentlich geringeres) Maß an Strahlung daher. Abgelehnt.



Die E-Cats sind gut ebgeschirmt... und zwar so gut das einige meinen "Pah da ist ja fast keine Strahlung zu messen *FAKE*!)

ich wette um meinen rechten Hoden das du täglich freiwillig mehr Strahlung ausgesetzt bist als jemand der vor nem E-Cat steht!


----------



## tear_jerker (12. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die E-Cats sind gut ebgeschirmt... und zwar so gut das einige meinen "Pah da ist ja fast keine Strahlung zu messen *FAKE*!)
> 
> ich wette um meinen rechten Hoden das du täglich freiwillig mehr Strahlung ausgesetzt bist als jemand der vor nem E-Cat steht!



so gut abgeschirmt das beim letzten test alle aus dem vorführraum in den raum neben an gehen sollten zum beobachten, weil es zu gefährlich ist . komisch oder? und das obwohl das teil ja angeblich schon einen privaten käufer hat.


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so gut abgeschirmt das beim letzten test alle aus dem vorführraum in den raum neben an gehen sollten zum beobachten, weil es zu gefährlich ist . komisch oder? und das obwohl das teil ja angeblich schon einen privaten käufer hat.



wo hab ich den das wieder verpasst zu lesen?

hast du nicht selbst noch irgendwo am Anfang geschrieben das die geringe bis kaum messbare Strahlung ein Anzeichen für nen Hoax sein könnte?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. November 2011)

nö, ich kann mich mit strahlungswerten bei kernfusion nicht aus, das mit dem anderen raum steht im testbericht zur letzten vorführung. steht unteranderem auch in den kommentaren vom letzten dir verlinkten artikel


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2011)

Leserkommentare sind so ne Sache.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

republikanischer Senator... egal, wichtig ist die Sache wird immer "echter"

http://www.e-catworld.com/2011/11/massachusetts-senator-bruce-tarr-first-politician-to-publicly-propose-e-cat-as-energy-solution/


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> republikanischer Senator... egal, wichtig ist die Sache wird immer "echter"
> 
> http://www.e-catworl...nergy-solution/



Amerikaner Stufen auch inzwischen Offiziell Pizza als Gemüse ein - kein Witz!
Soviel zum Sinn dieses Senators


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Amerikaner Stufen auch inzwischen Offiziell Pizza als Gemüse ein - kein Witz!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich schlimm ist daran nur das sie die Nahrungsmittel Loby über die Gesundheit der Kinder stellen...

trotzdem, es zeichnet sich immer mehr ab das der E-Cat kein fake ist!


----------



## tear_jerker (25. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Amerikaner Stufen auch inzwischen Offiziell Pizza als Gemüse ein - kein Witz!
> Soviel zum Sinn dieses Senators



falsch, das ist etwas was die tabloids darein interpretiert haben. nicht pizza wurde als gemüse klassifiziert, sondern inhaltsstoffe der pizza gelten als gemüse(tomatensoße etc). das kommt zwar am ende aufs gleiche hinaus,nämlich das kinder pizza vorgesetzt bekommen, ist aber weniger dumm. Das Gleiche wollte übrigens glaube Ford damals mit Ketchup machen

edit:


TheGui schrieb:


> trotzdem, es zeichnet sich immer mehr ab das der E-Cat kein fake ist!



woran zeichnet sich das ab?


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> woran zeichnet sich das ab?



Ein Senator der Anwalt gelernt hat sagt es ist echt.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> woran zeichnet sich das ab?


daran das es weiter Kreise zieht und nicht im Nirvana der Pseudowissenschaft verschwindet.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> daran das es weiter Kreise zieht und nicht im Nirvana der Pseudowissenschaft verschwindet.



du meinst das ein senator in amerika sagt, er denkt es wäre echt ist ein beweis für die richtigkeit? Kreationismus, ich komme


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du meinst das ein senator in amerika sagt, er denkt es wäre echt ist ein beweis für die richtigkeit? Kreationismus, ich komme



verdammt, jetzt hasst du mich erwischt!

Spaß bei Seite, mich interessiert eher der MIT Part an der Geschichte. Rossi wird nicht aus Spaß an der Freude Boston für nen Besuch ausgewählt haben!

http://energycatalyzer3.com/news/andrea-rossi-in-boston-to-meet-with-state-officials


----------



## Kill&Slay (25. November 2011)

stimmt wirklich, bin voll dafür!"


----------



## TheGui (29. November 2011)

kk... 

http://energycatalyzer3.com/news/defkalion-planning-announcement-tommorw


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist es endgültig bestätigt! Kauft euch einen um es zu testen!


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es endgültig bestätigt! Kauft euch einen um es zu testen!


da steht nix neues, alles über 2 Monate alte "News"

Lustiger ist das Defkalion, die Firma mit der Rossy bis vor nem Jahr noch zusammengearbeitet hat, nen eigenen Reaktor auf den markt geworfen hat

http://www.defkalion-energy.com/files/HyperionSpecsSheetNovember2011.pdf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es endgültig bestätigt! Kauft euch einen um es zu testen!


 

is bestellt, ich halt euch aufm laufenden
wenn ich nich mehr antworte hat die verletzung der grundgesetze der physik mich wohl in ein schwarzes loch gerissen


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

ich bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ihr beide trollt, da der spiegel Artikel uralte News präsentiert und am ende nur Zweifel auslöst...


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2011)

sorry TheGui, folgendes Zitat hat für mich echt den Sack zugemacht. Das ist Alles eine Große Schwindelei :/ 


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Hier mal ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zu Herrn Rossi.[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Herr Rossi ist auch der Erfinder eines Verfahrens das organische Abfälle in Öl verwandelt. Er gründete 1978 eine Firma namens Petro Dragon die genau dies tun sollte. 1990 wurde die Firma aufgelöst und Herr Rossi ging ins Gefängniss.[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Hauptsächlich wegen massivem Steuerbetrug aber auch für Umweltverbrechen. Er lagerte illegal 70.000 tonnen giftiger Abfälle auf dem Firmengelände die die Italienische Regierung später auf ihre Kosten entsorgen musste. (40 millionen Euro !)[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Öl wurde dort übrigens keines gefunden. [/font]
> ...




entnommen aus den Kommentaren von Spiegel und nachzulesen unter anderem in der englischen Wikipedia


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

das klingt natürlich wirklich mies


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

das klingt natürlich wirklich mies


----------



## win3ermute (10. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das klingt natürlich wirklich mies



Was heißt "klingt mies"? Das zeigt doch nur, daß ein Betrüger offensichtlich seit Jahrzehnten mit seiner Masche immer wieder durchkommt, eben weil ihm auch von leichtgläubigen Leuten wie Dir die Stange gehalten wird (siehe Aufruf von "kauft es euch").

Wäre das was seriöses, gäbe es dazu Untersuchungen, Publikationen und Patentanmeldungen. Alles andere ist eben genau nix seriöses.

Hätte Rossi eine bahnbrechende Erfindung, so hätte er sich, wenn er es angeblich gar nicht versteht (jo - mal eben "kalte Fusion" nebenbei auf dem Küchentisch herbeizaubern), warum es funktioniert, längst an gestandene Wissenschaftler wenden können, die seine Erfindung dokumentieren. Alles andere ist Mummelkotze!


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> eben weil ihm auch von leichtgläubigen Leuten wie Dir die Stange gehalten wird (siehe Aufruf von "kauft es euch").



jetzt tust du mir Unrecht, ich bin nicht leichtgläubig sondern nur gewillt etwas mehr Emotion zu zeigen 
und das "Kauft es euch" war ein weiterer Trollversuch von Tikume.

Ich habe den Thread mit einem Unterton von "Ich bin selbst noch nicht 100% überzeugt, aber hoffen wir mal das es diesmal wahr ist" erstellt... Das du das erkennst hätte ich gerade von dir erwartet.


----------



## win3ermute (10. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> und das "Kauft es euch" war ein weiterer Trollversuch von Tikume.



Er hat lediglich den Inhalt Deiner euphorischen Posts sarkastisch auf den Punkt gebracht. Übrigens eine Sache, die glücklicherweise doch eine ganze Menge Leute hier verstehen - Tiku trollt nicht; er ironisiert und sarkastelt nur, worauf die Leute zum Amusement nicht gerade weniger Personen direkt austicken und eine regelrechte "Tiku-Hass-Orgie" abfeiern. Ich z. B. geniesse das regelmäßig.



> Ich habe den Thread mit einem Unterton von "Ich bin selbst noch nicht 100% überzeugt, aber hoffen wir mal das es diesmal wahr ist" erstellt... Das du das erkennst hätte ich gerade von dir erwartet.



Oh, das tut mir aber leid, daß gerade ich Deine Erwartungen nu enttäuscht habe. Tip: Das nächste Mal so eine Sache neutraler und mit weniger "Pushing"-Charakter darstellen; dann klappt's auch mit meiner "Zuneigung" .


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2011)

nun hau mal nicht so auf TheGui ein. ich finde es gut das er bereit ist sowas zu unterstützen, schließlich stellen solche erfindungen schon einen riesiegn fortschritt da. er hat sich dabei bloß entwas mitreißen lassen und wer weiß. rossi mag zwar bekannt für solche betrügerein sein, aber vielleicht hat er am ende ja doch was hinbekommen. ich glaub zwar nicht mehr dran, aber das soll anderen leuten nicht den eifer nehmen


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2011)

Also ich will jetzt nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, dass ich Herrn Rossi nicht mag. Das ist nicht der Fall!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4scUyhCX7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, dass ich Herrn Rossi nicht mag. Das ist nicht der Fall!




Das passt nicht zu deinem Forentitel


----------



## win3ermute (10. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nun hau mal nicht so auf TheGui ein.



Ich hau doch gar nicht - dann sähen meine Beiträge anders aus. Mit jemandem wie Dir, der mir bisher jegliche "Posting-Arbeit" dank Skepsismus, Objektivität und Quellen-Angaben "abgenommen" hat, würde ich bei einer Fehlbehauptung ganz anders verfahren . 

Wie Du allerdings bereits vor Wochen treffend bemerkt hast, sieht eine "wissenschaftliche Auseinandersetzung" mit solch' einem Thema anders aus. Es sind eben gerade die Enthusiasten, die auf solche Scharlatane hereinfallen und Hoffnungen bei ihren Mitmenschen wecken.

Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Was uns nur betrügt, macht uns zynischer!" Oder so ähnlich .


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal so eine Sache neutraler und mit weniger "Pushing"-Charakter darstellen



Warum? 

Das hier ist kein Wissenschaftsforum, ohne etwas Sensationslust nimmt sich doch kaum einer die Zeit so einen Thread zu lesen.

Selbst der Threadtitel mit dem provokanten JETZT weist darauf hin das die ganze Sache nichts bestätigtest ist.
Oder wie interpretierst du das "...hoffen wir es mal" oder "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Entspricht das alles der Wahrheit,...[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font] 


win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie Du allerdings bereits vor Wochen treffend bemerkt hast, sieht eine "wissenschaftliche Auseinandersetzung" mit solch' einem Thema anders aus. Es sind eben gerade die Enthusiasten, die auf solche Scharlatane hereinfallen und Hoffnungen bei ihren Mitmenschen wecken.


Eine wissenschaftliche Auseinandersetzung war im Buffed Forum nie das ziel... [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mein Ziel war es die Leute auf das Thema hinzuweisen, das ich zum Erstellzeitpunkt euphorisch war kann ich nicht rückgängig machen.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich missbrauche mal den Thread, passt aber ansich ganz gut rein.

*Forscher haben neue Hinweise auf das lange gesuchte Higgs-Boson gefunden. Es würde erklären, warum Materie eine Masse hat. Jetzt haben Physiker am Cern die Masse des mysteriösen Teilchens eingegrenzt - mit 95 Prozent Sicherheit. Winzige Restzweifel an dessen Existenz bleiben.

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,803420,00.html
*


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe das vorhin im Fernsehen gesehen.
Und es wird sowas von schwer sein, daß evtl. existierende Element zu "fangen" das es sich wohl so sehr schnell zersetzt.
Und irgendwas sagt mir, daß wird nicht das letzte entdeckte Element im Universum sein.

Und ich bin stolz auf meinen Dad, dem Miterbauer und Forscher des 27km Durchmesser Rings von Cern.


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2014)

Ich finde, dieser Thread hat es verdient, dass man sich an ihn erinnert.

Während das infame Lügenwerk Wikipedia die Erfindung immer noch verleugnet, verkauft Herr Rossi weiterhin den Schlüssel zum Glück.



> Anfang 2011 behauptete der italienische Unternehmer Andrea Rossi zusammen mit dem Physiker Sergio Focardi, dass er Nickel und Wasserstoff zu Kupfer verschmelzen und damit eine sich über längere Zeit selbst aufrechterhaltende exotherme Reaktion in einem Gerät erzeugen könne, welches unter dem Namen "E-Cat" bekannt ist.[38][39] Allen 15 Ansprüchen einer Patentanmeldung von 2008 wurden vom Europäischen Patentamt in einem Prüfbericht 2010 die Eigenschaft einer Erfindung (inventive step) abgesprochen.[40][41] Unabhängige Bestätigungen des Experiments liegen bisher nicht vor. Die bei solchen Fusionsreaktionen eigentlich zu erwartende Gammastrahlung wurde nicht beobachtet. Die für den Herbst 2011 in Griechenland angekündigte Präsentation eines funktionsfähigen Reaktors wurde abgesagt.[42] Eine gründliche Untersuchung des Geräts erlaubt Rossi nicht. Mehrere Gutachter sahen daher von einer abschließenden Beurteilung ab.[43] Der LENR-Blogger Krivit hat Belege dafür zusammengetragen, dass Rossi systematisch das Gerät manipuliert, um den Eindruck einer nennenswerten Energieproduktion zu erwecken.[44]


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Februar 2014)

Meine Güte Buffed hat echt einen Zukunftsblick. sehe den thread heute zum ersten mal und was finde ich heute in der Zeitung!

http://www.20min.ch/wissen/news/story/Durchbruch-bei-Kernfusion-erzielt-28372304

Steckt zwar immer noch in den kinderschuhen aber sie scheinen langsam zur lösung zu kommen.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2014)

Moin,

und naja, so ganz stimmt diese Meldung unter dem Link nicht.
Das Projekt um Zern (dieser ca 30Kilometer Durchmesser Beschleunigungsring unter 3 Ländern) extistiert schon sehr sehr lange.
Daß durch die Fusion Energie entsteht ist schon lange bekannt.

Warum ich das jetzt sage ... mein Vater hatte bei dem Aufbau der Anlage mitgewirkt und auch mitgeforscht. 

Es mag zwar sein, daß es immer wieder neue Erkenntnisse bei der Forschung gibt.
Die Pionierarbeit ist jedoch schon vor Jahrzehnten geschehen.

Aber gut, hier geht es ja eher um den sehr fragwürdigen Rossi.^^

greetz


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2014)

laut simcity 2000 haben wir ab 2050 alle kalte fusion und leben in riesen glaskuppelstädten in der atmoshäre


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Februar 2014)

gabs das fusionskraftwerk schon bei sim city 2000?
habe erst mit 3000 wieder angfangen nach der snes version.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2014)

http://simcity.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Power_Plants


Fusion Power Plant
It is the ultimate power source of the future. Requiring a large sum of money, it is clean, reliable, provides a lot of power and has no risk of having a meltdown.

Gabs meist ab 2050 wenn man bis dahin nicht pleite war ^^

2020 gabs Mikrowelle Kraftwerke aber die durftest du nicht in wohngebiete stellen wegen gefahr der random blitze ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2014)

Endlich verlässliche Informationen


----------



## Tikume (14. Oktober 2014)

Zeit für meinen Lieblingsthread:

 

http://www.golem.de/news/kernumwandlung-die-kalte-fusion-ist-nur-ein-zaubertrick-1410-109826.html


----------



## vollmi (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab grad meinen eigenen Fusionsreaktor in Betrieb genommen. Aber wenn man so mit Spott überschüttet wird behalt ich das Wissen lieber für mich  

 

Ausser natürlich jemand bietet mir richtig viel Geld dafür.

 

mfG René


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2014)

wir könnten auch einmarschieren ^^


----------



## vollmi (14. Oktober 2014)

wir könnten auch einmarschieren ^^

 

Wir haben Geiseln


----------

